# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Card đồ họa AMD

## tuongts

amd catalys control center của mình ko có phần "gaming" để cài đồ họa cho game. lúc chưa update driver vẫn có, khi update thì ko thấy nữa. giờ ko chơi game đc, làm thế nào đây các bạn? ai biết hỗ trợ mình với nhé. cám ơn rất nhiều ạ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

